# Quick home made plow frame



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

This is a couple pics of Jon's Cub with the snow blade off my Porter Cable, connected by our home made plow frame. 
We took my Cub plow out and made one off of it out of scrap, then he bolted it on. He likes it and it works. 
We didn't spend any time on 'pretty' or paint yet.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I told him to just take my blade and bring it back in the spring, but he wanted to play with the toys in the shop.


----------

